# Bosch TrackSaw



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.bosch-professional.com/de/de/ocs/werkzeuge/101349/27298/handkreissaegen/gkt-55-gce/

could we ever see this saw in the North American market?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

McFeely's is selling a new track saw that looks pretty reasonably priced. 2 x 25" rails seems pretty cheesy. 

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/STC-90700/Scheppach-Plunge-Saw-with-Rails

The Festool is still the gold standard, though.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

According to some it is the gold standard. And to others it is not. It's like photography. Their are many wonderful cameras like the d3s and d700 and canon 5d2 and the list goes on. They all have their purpose and can all achieve excellent results.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The Bosch is actually a stripped down Mafell, which is like striped down Rolex  and there isnt much wrong with Tudor Watches :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just how stripped down can a track saw get?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> Just how stripped down can a track saw get?


Lots Griz.

I actually think the Mafell's are better then the Festool, but they are hard to get and good luck getting one repaired quickly.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

how bulky is it. the festool has been available a couple months now here in town.. the dewalt and makita for over a year.. the thing is though the dewalt is gigantic compared to the festool and only slightly less money


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

So i stumble across a vidio on yout tube of some using a bosch plunge saw so i lookex at th bosch vidio of it i am quite convinsed that the bosch is the mafell with out as many fetures but i cant figure out if u can buy it here or now y is that all good tools come from germany and we dont make any tools here


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

smpcarpentry said:


> So i stumble across a vidio on yout tube of some using a bosch plunge saw so i lookex at th bosch vidio of it i am quite convinsed that the bosch is the mafell with out as many fetures but i cant figure out if u can buy it here or now y is that all good tools come from germany and we dont make any tools here


Because general contractors can't even write coherent sentences.:whistling


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Because general contractors can't even write coherent sentences.:whistling


he probably used google voice to text on has phone. That is how 1/2 of my tests look like when I use it.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

charimon said:


> The Bosch is actually a stripped down Mafell, which is like striped down Rolex  and there isnt much wrong with Tudor Watches :thumbsup:


Well, there's one thing wrong. They are taking forever to release the North Flag with their in-house movement.


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

charimon said:


> he probably used google voice to text on has phone. That is how 1/2 of my tests look like when I use it.


Yes that will happen. I love when it types something completely different than what i say. One day i remember my phone would not type joist. So i was than nut case yelling at my phone. Im sure someone got a good:laughingr gave the old:blink:then :no:then the old walk away:whistling going that ones a loony.


----------

